# Disappearing Tool Overlay Checkbox



## kitjv (Dec 30, 2012)

In the Develop module, when I select either the Graduated Filter Tool or the Adjustment Brush Tool, the Tool Overlay checkbox as well as the "Done" button have disappeared from the bottom of the screen. I cannot seem to find anything in the drop-down menus to "unhide" them. 

I would appreciate any help. Thank you.

BTW, I am using LR 4.3.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 30, 2012)

Toggle the Toolbar back on with "T".


----------



## kitjv (Dec 30, 2012)

Brilliant!  Thanks, Cletus.

In spite of the fact that there is a certain embarrassment associated with mindless user errors, there is generally a simple fix.:blush:


----------

